# Dos Podiums



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

I've had a thread going in the Knolly forum for a couple days but figured I'd share with those who don't venture over there.

Green one goes to the wifey, Blue one is for me. George and Noah at Over the Edge have been kicking serious butt for me to get these frames delivered ASAP. Shoving off for Whistler in a few days where me an the missus will be celebrating our 10th wedding anniversary by shredding the gnar on our sick new rigs.

Oh glorious moment -









Skittles!









Kept things light for the wifey -









Complete -








Full Spec on the green machine -
Frame: Podium, Med, CCDB, 350lb Ti spring
Fork: Boxxa World Cup
Headset: Cane Creek Double XC II
Stem: Straitline 50mm direct mount
Bars: Gravity Carbon, 25mm rise, extended to 30"
Brakes: Elixir CR Carbon, 203/185
Grips: ESI Foam, chunky
Saddle: WTB Devo, Ti/Carbon
Post: Thomson Elite
Clamp: Chromag
Shifter: X0
Derailleur: X9, short
Cranks: Saint, 165mm
Chainring: Blackspire MonoVeloce 34 or 36
Guide: E13 LG1+
Chain: KMC X9SL
Cassette: Ultegra, 6spd
Pedals: Point1 Podium, aluminum pins
Rims: DT EX500 (5.1's)
Spokes: Sapim CX-Ray, alloy nips
Hubs: I9 j-bend
Tires: Schwalbe Muddy Mary, 2.35 tubeless

And my rig. Saint brakes, 823's, BIG tires, steel spring and few other small items add about 3lbs to my build over M's -









Chromag bars and saddle, check -









Boxxer WC felt pretty darn good right out of the box, can't wait to see what it feels like after a few weeks of riding -









The light was popping on our way to make a quick test & tune DH run, wish there was jump to hit, but a poser pic will have to do -









You're just going to have to imagine that this isn't a blurry shite pic and instead a crisp shot of a sick whip over a creek gap. The Podium likes to fly -









End of the ride poser pic with both rigs. I never could catch up with the wifey to get an action shot of the green one -









Full Spec on the blue machine -
Frame: Podium, Med, RC4, 400lb spring
Fork: Boxxa World Cup
Headset: Cane Creek Double XC II
Stem: Straitline 50mm direct mount
Bars: Chromag Fubars OSX @ 30"
Brakes: Saint 203/180
Grips: ESI Foam, chunky
Saddle: Chromag Lynx, Ti
Post: Thomson Masterpiece
Clamp: Chromag
Shifter: X0
Derailleur: X9, short
Cranks: Saint, 165mm
Chainring: Gamut 36t
Guide: E13 LG1+
Chain: KMC X9SL
Cassette: Dura-Ace, 6spd
Pedals: Twenty6 Prerunner
Rims: Mavic ex823
Spokes: DT Comp, alloy nips
Hubs: I9 j-bend
Fr Tire: Schwalbe Muddy Mary, 2.5 Gooey Gluey 
Rr Tire: Schwalbe Wicked Will 2.5 Triple-Nano


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

ridiculous, you win at bikes. perma, all time, win.


----------



## Duece (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

best anniversary gift ever!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

you have the most amazing bikes on here.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Holy crap man, Congrats... I bet PJ is jealous


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks guys, this has been my biggest and arguably most fun project to date. Full ride review to follow once I get some time in. Initial impressions are fast, low, stable, and dead silent. 

CB- I suppose PJ's DT is showing its age now. Time for him to grab a Delirium! Or what about you Blindside? You don't ride any more do you? Heh


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Err said:


> Thanks guys, this has been my biggest and arguably most fun project to date. Full ride review to follow once I get some time in. Initial impressions are fast, low, stable, and dead silent.
> 
> CB- I suppose PJ's DT is showing its age now. Time for him to grab a Delirium! Or what about you Blindside? You don't ride any more do you? Heh


Yeah i have been slacking this year. Only getting out once a week or so is killing me. Passed my fire physical so im good to go now.

Ill have to swing by and check out these beauties. got to see what all this hype is about


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

William42 said:


> ridiculous, you win at bikes. perma, all time, win.


:yesnod:


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Err is just dancing around the real subject with all these bikes. Deep down he wants a 29er but he can't bring himself to buy one.  

We are thinking about teaming up to create the JMHERR, which would be some sort of insanely expensive bike with a 29er front wheel and 26er rear. Head angle would be in the 60-62º range but that's the only detail I can reveal at this time.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Good God those are gorgeous bikes!


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

climbingbubba said:


> Yeah i have been slacking this year. Only getting out once a week or so is killing me. Passed my fire physical so im good to go now.
> 
> Ill have to swing by and check out these beauties. got to see what all this hype is about


Oh you know I have to bust yer balls any chance I get. Congrats on the Fire test. We'll be shreddin DV tomorrow and shuttling Sun...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Dude...


what do you do for a living?


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Dude...
> 
> what do you do for a living?


Its been covered in another thread, he's a professional *stoke spreader*. :thumbsup:


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Sponsored by MTBR with a huge pay package to post some rediculous pictures every 6 months boosting membership. Corporate branding also pays well and you will see that in the last photo, Err has snuck in 2 helmets and 1 truck. Please dont be surprised when you see his next post and there is a can of very popular drink in his hand and an Apple product nearby.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

Err,

If your wife is half as gorgeous as her bike and yours, then you are indeed one lucky fella. Those are sick!


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

JP - I wish, sounds like a dream job. Perhaps this is my resume.

sambs827 - Oh she's a hottie, esp when she's gettin dirty pinnin DH.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Sweet rides, but mind me for asking you, why didn't you go for an Elka on yours this time?


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Dayyyyymnnnn those are looking good!


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

lalocotequinta said:


> Sweet rides, but mind me for asking you, why didn't you go for an Elka on yours this time?


I started to order up an Elka straight away but decided to wait and see how the RC4 and the CCDB (that I already had on hand) felt. Not quite ready to deliver a verdict on the RC4 yet but initial impressions are positive.


----------



## jstuhlman (Nov 23, 2008)

is the rune jealous? (still rocking both those ti springs here in nc, btw . . .)


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

jstuhlman said:


> is the rune jealous? (still rocking both those ti springs here in nc, btw . . .)


Oh the Rune's holding it's own just fine as the shreddy trail/jump ride.

Nice, need any more?


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

I dare you to keep these for more than 10 months... :thumbsup:


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

nice bikes. but i'm more envious with the fact that your wife likes to ride on a dh bike. mine is averse to any sport that is under the sun hehehe


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*Shreddy Wives*



Metanoia said:


> nice bikes. but i'm more envious with the fact that your wife likes to ride on a dh bike. mine is averse to any sport that is under the sun hehehe


Stoked I will get to see these beasts tomorrow... Will be interesting to hear how they work out for you at DV, although I imagine they will be perfect up there.

Shreddy Wives Rockz!


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

GearTech said:


> I dare you to keep these for more than 10 months... :thumbsup:


10 months is a long time, lets not get carried away


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

Err said:


> 10 months is a long time, lets not get carried away


LOL I've been swapping bikes often myself and I'm finding that I miss some of the bikes I've sold off. I'll definitely miss the Cove STD that I'm on now when it eventually sells. Those Podiums look like keepers to me, at least for a couple years...


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Words don't begin to describe how jealous I get when I read about couples who ride together...(oh and nice toys too!!!  )...


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey I'll be in whistler on the 20th, will you be up there then?


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

ryan_daugherty said:


> Hey I'll be in whistler on the 20th, will you be up there then?


I'll make Vancouver by the 22nd, but probably not at Whistler until a few days later.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Err said:


> I'll make Vancouver by the 22nd, but probably not at Whistler until a few days later.


Well i'll wave on my way back down. I'll be driving back down to the U.S.A. on the 23rd.

- ryan


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

JMH said:


> Shreddy Wives Rockz!
> >


+1 
My girlfriend of almost 8 years went out and rode with my dad and I at Post Canyon on Saturday (her second time on a big bike). Best part about it, she had fun and wants to keep it up.


----------



## Rubberneck Goose (Aug 24, 2008)

*5 year anniversary*

Got my she-tiger an endorphin, picked up a new delirium for my self. The delirium has yet to show up (hopefully next week). Pictures to follow... I agree, girls that bike are awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Rubberneck Goose said:


> Got my she-tiger an endorphin, picked up a new delirium for my self. The delirium has yet to show up (hopefully next week). Pictures to follow... I agree, girls that bike are awesome! :thumbsup:


Outstanding! My wife rides an Endorphin too, sweet ride. That new Delirium is hawt chit as well.

I've got a few days on my Podium now, it flat rips. Whistler bound and ready to really break it in up there.


----------



## Rubberneck Goose (Aug 24, 2008)

By the by Err, your podium is the center-fold on my desk-top. Outstanding looking bike man!


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

William42 said:


> ridiculous, you win at bikes. perma, all time, win.


quoted just to make a point.

lol


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks much guys! The Podiums are all loaded up and ready for Whistler.

The green one went back to a regular road cassette and picked up some Black Chrome Chromag bars -









The blue one picked up a Ti spring, a 2.35 Muddy Mary rear tire, and the 6 speed setup that I was orig running on the green bike. Weight drop to 36.5 lbs -









Both bikes are just sick out on the trail. Love the linkage rates, cornering is nothing shy of perfectly composed, traction seems endless to the point of being spooky. Looking forward to 2 weeks of shredding BC on 'em.


----------

